# Zinger Winger II and Uplander reviews please????



## tshuntin (Mar 22, 2003)

Our club is getting ready to buy some new equipment. We will be buying from zingerwinger. We are a new club and don't have a ton of money. We have a coupel gift cert's to ZWinger. We most likely will not be getting the launchers with electronics. We will be using them manually. We will use them for everything from training days with bumpers and pigeons to licensed test with ducks or pheasants.

Will the zingerwinger II and also the uplander be good for what we will be using them for??? The distances they launch seem to be good enough for hunt tests. I am looking to order one each of these unless I get feedback suggesting otherwise, will be ordering in the next few days. Thanks, Travis


----------



## Mario Monico (Dec 4, 2004)

*zinger winger 2 or uplander*

Hi you have made a wise choice the zinger 2 works really great you will be surprised how versatile it is, you may want to inquire about the pouch that can be used for shot flyers if you club does this. The uplander works great for Bulldogs , sit to flush etc I have never incontured any problems with either unit, also if you do buy electronics consider Tri -tronics because you can run an extenion cable to either unit and still have one receiver. I use my 3 wingers and uplander two to three times a week. Have Fun.


----------



## South Bay (Aug 17, 2003)

The uplander is a great product but not what I would get for throwing marks for a club. They don't throw nearly as far as the stadard ZW or MINI and require more strength than most women and bird throwers have.

I would strongly recommend the field trialer or mini


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

*Hey*

I have the uplanders and they are great for fliers,and upland work...and I use em for stickman drills ect.Yes....they are hard and dangerous to load...for women or kids.I have the zinger wingers for real marks.....great products.


----------

